

“Our current initiative to try to teach girls to code is misguided” - ahmadss
https://medium.com/@hardaway/why-women-shouldnt-code-82205165e64a

======
minimaxir
This article is justifiably getting a very large amount of criticism on
Twitter.
[https://twitter.com/search?q=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40h...](https://twitter.com/search?q=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40hardaway%2Fwhy-
women-shouldnt-code-82205165e64a&s=typd)

------
gus_massa
The problem with the article is that exactly the same argument can be used to
recommend that women shouldn't learn Math or Physic.

I heard horror stories of Math departments in USA with only one or two female
professors.

I have a different perspective. I live in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Each
faculty inside the University has its own Math department. For example in the
Exact and Naturals Science Faculty, the 30% of the Math professors are
females.
[http://cms.dm.uba.ar/depto/profesores](http://cms.dm.uba.ar/depto/profesores)

------
ElectronCharge
I think a much better title would have been "Why We Shouldn't Force Women To
Code". Some women have an aptitude, and do well, and that's terrific. An
analogy is the number of men who're good at interpretive dance.

I won't get into the battle of whether physiological/neural differences
matter, though I think there's something there. The fact is that despite
plenty of encouragement, women tend not to like math, physical science, and
computer science on average.

@gus_massa: Having 30% female math professors is great, but it still means 70%
are male.

